
Food packaging is full of toxic chemicals – here's how it could affect health - Ultramanoid
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/may/28/plastics-toxic-america-chemicals-packaging
======
TylerE
This seems like a rather lower quality piece than I'd expect from the
Guardian. Lots of scare words but practically every claim is couched with
"might, could, potentially" etc.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Yup. They even link to a sponsored article as an authoritative source
regarding eating take out. This article is a mess.

------
crdotson
I’d love to live long enough to be killed by any of these things!

~~~
youeseh
Your remains will be exquisitely preserved.

------
crispinb
The Guardian is weirdly patchy - runs the gamut from genuinely serious
reporting to trashy etiquette, celebrity gossip and lifestyle columns (under
which head I'd include this one).

Living in an area where mobile rollouts are objected to on the basis of the
'4g death rays' they require, I'm very sure the mention of 'toxic chemicals'
alone will garner clicks aplenty.

------
berbec
Next on The Situation Room with Wolf Blitzer - "a Hot Pocket wrapper gave my
child autism"

